# running sonar off of 2-12v batteries hooked in parallel



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

right now I've got my bow sonar power running from the back of the boat off my main battery. I'm wanting to run it off of one of my trolling motor batteries in the bow. they are hooked in parallel and have an output of 24v going to the trolling motor, can i hook my sonar up to just one battery and get 12v to the sonar or will this cause problems?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I use a 24 volt to 12volt step down converter. https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PSWNV720-Power-Converter-Technology/dp/B003P17X8I Have ran my units this ways for a couple years. Works great.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

If your two 12 volt batteries in the bow have an output of 24volt they are hooked in "series"








You can connect your sonar to the first battery (the one on the right) and get 12volts.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

ezbite, That's how I have mine hooked up and seems to work fine.


ezbite said:


> right now I've got my bow sonar power running from the back of the boat off my main battery. I'm wanting to run it off of one of my trolling motor batteries in the bow. they are hooked in parallel and have an output of 24v going to the trolling motor, can i hook my sonar up to just one battery and get 12v to the sonar or will this cause problems?


That's how I have mine hooked up.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> If your two 12 volt batteries in the bow have an output of 24volt they are hooked in "series"
> View attachment 258654
> 
> You can connect your sonar to the first battery (the one on the right) and get 12volts.


your right, i just woke up when i posted.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> If your two 12 volt batteries in the bow have an output of 24volt they are hooked in "series"
> View attachment 258654
> 
> You can connect your sonar to the first battery (the one on the right) and get 12volts.


Yup! Hooking to one of the batteries will give you 12volts. BTW watch for interference from the trolling motor if you run your sonar off the trolling motor batteries. You may be fine but I would just check.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey guys I have a question. Is it normal for a 12v deep cycle to show around 14v right when you take it off the charger? It will then level off at around 13 or 12 and some change after awhile. Normal? Thanks!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

The charger voltage is normally about 14.4 volts. Yes it is normal for the battery to read to read 14 volts as soon as it comes off of the charger with no load on it. It should settle out at about 12.7 volts after resting with no load.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Meerkat said:


> BTW watch for interference from the trolling motor if you run your sonar off the trolling motor batteries. You may be fine but I would just check.


 Interference is definitely something to watch for. I had a Trollmaster that would go beserk when the livewell would recirculate. I had to take it off the starter battery and put it on a lawnmower 12v batt.


----------

